# Learning to Play the Cello



## robgb (Jul 9, 2018)

It seems to me that those of us using solo string instruments, like the cello, could probably benefit from knowing the techniques of an actual cello player. I found this channel on YouTube and really think these tutorials are great.

I use Audio Modeling's SWAM Cello, so much of this can be played in real time, and her tips are invaluable.


----------



## pipedr (Jul 9, 2018)

I like this a lot. Especially the demonstration of the wide vs. narrow vibrato.


----------

